# Bats



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here is an image of a bat I'm currently looking after. it was found on a wall two days before the first snow in early december.

This shows me feeding it to fatten it up.

BTW these are a fully protected species so I'd like to point out I am fully licenced to handle bats!


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

wow! what kind of bat is it?


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow! Okay this guy has to be the best "pet" on here that I've come across. Occasionally at night I might glimpse a bat out of the window during the warmer months.
Will he/she be ok to go back into the wild again or is it injured?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Its a Common Pipistrelle.

Cute little critter!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Emmy1 said:


> Wow! Okay this guy has to be the best "pet" on here that I've come across. Occasionally at night I might glimpse a bat out of the window during the warmer months.
> Will he/she be ok to go back into the wild again or is it injured?


The bat was obviously in the wrong place at the wrong time and should have been in hibernation mode.

She will be released once we have some suitably mild weather, mind you that seems a long way off at present.

If she had not been handed to me I fear she would have died pretty quickly bearing in mind the recent severe weather.


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Aww, lucky for her she had you! I do wish it would warm up...


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

What are you feeding it?
Doing a good job there.
Ben


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Ben W said:


> What are you feeding it?


Just wondering that?

Normally there is something about bats that I find really unappealing, but that little creature is really quite cute.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Gotta love bats , I had a pipistelle handed into me last year at the shop where i work. I kept it warm and he fed nicely on mini meal worms until the guy i phoned from the BCT arrived to pick him up  there wonderful animals


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ben W said:


> What are you feeding it?
> Doing a good job there.
> Ben


Little strips of chicken liver


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

thats good, i was glad it wasnt cat food!!!
what weight is it, looks in good health


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

This was my pipistrelle!!!!

fully grown now!!


----------



## TYPHOON (Dec 3, 2009)

We used to have these in the Apex of our House when i was a kid, The cat brought one in and let it go so we spent an hour trying to catch it! We contacted the Bat society I think it was called then? who asked us to count them as they were protected. We gave up counting at *200+*:lol2:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow great photo


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I have some bat boxes up. We are pretty sure that at least 1 was occupied last year. :2thumb: The only way we could tell was to check for droppings iunder the box. We regularly see them patrolling the back gardens.


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT (Oct 25, 2009)

We have pips in our garden and my boss has both pips and long ears around his house and barns.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Another one i had in injured!!!

A daubentons bat, spot the large feet


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

thats a great photo - last year i ended up with 14 in one night from Durham Cathedral when they had a lot of downed juvenilles - needless to say a few emails to other people and I got help!
Was amazing though


----------

